# Stuck in fastboot? Never fear :)



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

I Found a way! Hold all three buttons down till the phone shuts off, then let go just the power button *still hold the vol buttons wala your into bootloader then just reboot device

It saved me. I thought i was screwed!


----------

